# EV Podcast



## MaverickNZ (May 14, 2008)

Hi guys.

Noticed the link on Gav's website and thought I'ld post the link here. I listened into the live podcast this morning. Quite interesting and informative about whats going on in the world of EVs

http://www.evcast.com/

All credit to Gav for posting the link on his website.

Also by the way Gav your feedback segments on the show are great to listen to.

Ryan


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

MaverickNZ said:


> Hi guys.
> Also by the way Gav your feedback segments on the show are great to listen to.


Hey thanks Ryan. I try to chuck in at least one sheep reference when I can. Playing on stereotypes is always good for a laugh.


----------

